
Blockchain and sex - syrkis
http://quillette.com/2018/02/27/blockchain-and-sex/
======
blakdawg
Is there a reason that a consumer would prefer an application-specific
currency (intimate, DentaCoin, whatever) rather than a generic currency (BTC,
BCH, ETH, LTC, whatever)?

From my point of view, it seems like an unnecessary friction to be moving
value between different currencies depending on what I want to buy - and the
fact that I'm buying the currency at all may reveal more than I want it to.

(* I understand why it's attractive to be in on the beginning of a new digital
currency, and collect the proceeds of an ICO, or hold a lot of cheap or pre-
mined coins; I'm specifically interested in why it's good for a consumer, not
the promoters.)

~~~
syrkis
I agree with that sentiment. There's something semi-nonsensical about
application specific currencies, when the application does not involve some
sort of distributed computing.

